# Which MBTI stereotypes are you attracted to romantically



## alexibaka

Assume that there were 16 different MBTI types before you, who are all stereotypes of their own type. 

Please post your type and
if you are male or female

Which 3 stereotypes are you most attracted to

Which 3 stereotypes are you least attracted to

I will go first-

INFP
Male

Most: ENFP, ENFJ, INFP stereotypes
Least: ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP stereotypes


----------



## Tranquility

Most: ENTP, INTP, ISFJ
Least: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESFJ


----------



## EccentricSiren

Assuming we're talking about romantic/sexual attraction here, not platonic, since I actually like most ISTJs as friends, just not as dating partners.

INFP female

Most attracted to: INFP, INTP, and can't choose between INFJ and ENFP for my last one
Least attracted to: ESTJ, ESFJ, ISTJ


----------



## shakti

ENFJ female

Most attracted to: INFP, ENFP and...dunno...ISFP?
Least attracted to: ESTJ, ISTJ and...ENTP?


----------



## CaptainWildChild

Most attracted: INTJ , INFJ or ISFJ , introverted peole are overall very attracting 

Least: ENFP and ESTJ .....

Seriously, INTJ is like walking porn to me.. but as my INTJ friend said to me "No, an INTJ wouldn't be able to stand with you, you talk way too much"


----------



## JTHearts

ENFJ, male

Most: INFP, INTP, and ISFP
Least: ESTJ, ENTJ, and ENTP


----------



## imaginaryrobot

INFJ female.

Most: INTP, INFJ, ENFP
Least: ESTJ, ENTJ, ESTP


----------



## MorbidNerd

INTP male.

Most: ENTP, ENTJ, ENFJ

Least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ


----------



## Bahburah

INTP guy.

Romantically Most: ESFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ

Romantically Least: ESTJ, ESFP, INFJ


----------



## izebize

Wow, that's hard.
INFJ female.
Romantically most: INFJ, INFP, ENFJ
Romantically least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ESTP


----------



## alexibaka

Interesting that people seem to be romantically attracted to their same type for the most part, as i figured that opposites attract


----------



## izebize

alexibaka said:


> Interesting that people seem to be romantically attracted to their same type for the most part, as i figured that opposites attract


Opposites might attract sexually, but they don't work in a long-term relationship.


----------



## alexibaka

izebize said:


> Opposites might attract sexually, but they don't work in a long-term relationship.


Very interesting, so u think that opposites types would attract sexually?


----------



## izebize

alexibaka said:


> Very interesting, so u think that opposites types would attract sexually?


I'm not saying it happens inevitably, but they can be attractive to each other. Even if it's one-sided. I really didn't want to come up with my experience, but here it is... There is this ENTJ guy and I find him EXTREMELY attractive. As in "I'd do him if I could" attractive. But never in my life would I want to be in a relationship with him. I know it's just lust and nothing close to love.
Same goes for some ENTPs as well.


----------



## Brittaintrail

ENTP male

I guess entj girls always attract me but I know I don't work with them. I just tried an INFP and it was amazing.
I am least attracted to ST, I think even just the sensing types turn me off. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

INTP male
Most: ISFJ, INFJ, INTJ
Least: ENFJ, ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## Mrfetti

INFP male

Here's the thing though. Though I am attracted to extroverts, I view them as a potential threat. Here's why. Most are out-going and easy to talk to, and above all, flirtatious. So, I think they are more likely to cheat, so it's difficult to take them seriously, as I now have trust issues due to my last long term relationship (ISFJ, ironically, she cheated; never saw that one coming). Generally, speaking, I prefer women who are SLIGHTLY more extroverted than I, but as far as the other functions, it's important that she learns to balance herself out as the relationship continues, and understands why this is necessary.

[assuming optimal physical attraction is present]
Most attractive: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP
Least attractive: ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ 

Most chance of survival: ENFP, INFP, ESTP
Less chance of survival: ESFJ, ISFJ (obviously)


----------



## alexibaka

Mrfetti said:


> INFP male
> 
> Here's the thing though. Though I am attracted to extroverts, I view them as a potential threat. Here's why. Most are out-going and easy to talk to, and above all, flirtatious. So, I think they are more likely to cheat, so it's difficult to take them seriously, as I now have trust issues due to my last long term relationship (ISFJ, ironically, she cheated; never saw that one coming). Generally, speaking, I prefer women who are SLIGHTLY more extroverted than I, but as far as the other functions, it's important that she learns to balance herself out as the relationship continues, and understands why this is necessary.
> 
> [assuming optimal physical attraction is present]
> Most attractive: ENFP, ENTP, ESFP
> Least attractive: ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ
> 
> Most chance of survival: ENFP, INFP, ESTP
> Less chance of survival: ESFJ, ISFJ (obviously)


Sorry to hear about your experience with that ISFJ. ISFJs in general tend to make really good friends to INFPs, but cant exactly be in relationships with us. ISFJs have trouble understanding INFPs emotional depth and feelings, and assume that we are like everybody else. I agree that a type with extraverted perception such as an ENFP, ENTP or ESFPs can understand INFPs better because they view people more objectively


----------



## cannamella

INTJ female
Most: INTP, ENTP, ENTJ
Least: ESTJ, ESTP


----------



## Pond25

ENFP female
Most : INTJ, INTP, ENTP
Least: ISFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ


----------



## Sman

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Why is what?


Why do people hate those types on personalitycafe?


----------



## Mamoru

Most: INFx, or ENFx
Least: ESTP. That's the only type that really digs under my skin. And in my opposite, literally the complete opposite of me


----------



## C3bBb

Sman said:


> Why do people hate those types on personalitycafe?


Introverts and NF's comprise a large portion of the PerC population and it's generally an understood stereotype that ESTJ's can come off as abrasive and "feeling"-less, where ESFJ's can come off as excessively over-the-top to the point of being overbearing and disingenuous, all of which are traits that go against the grain of this community at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C3bBb

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Introverts and NF's comprise a large portion of the PerC population and it's generally an understood stereotype that ESTJ's can come off as abrasive and "feeling"-less, where ESFJ's can come off as excessively over-the-top to the point of being disingenuousness and overbearing, all of which are traits that go against the grain of this community at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sman

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Introverts and NF's comprise a large portion of the PerC population and it's generally an understood stereotype that ESTJ's can come off as abrasive and "feeling"-less, where ESFJ's can come off as excessively over-the-top to the point of being overbearing and disingenuous, all of which are traits that go against the grain of this community at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah I understand a little better now. I don't know why people would hate someone who would look after them and be reliable but I suppose people don't like that...


----------



## ai.tran.75

alexibaka said:


> Assume that there were 16 different MBTI types before you, who are all stereotypes of their own type.
> 
> Please post your type and
> if you are male or female
> 
> 
> Which 3 stereotypes are you most attracted to
> 
> Which 3 stereotypes are you least attracted to
> 
> I will go first-
> 
> INFP
> Male
> 
> Most: ENFP, ENFJ, INFP stereotypes
> Least: ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP stereotypes


Enfp
F 
Most - Istp, estp , estj ,Entp
Never dated but i always crush on INFPs 
Least- enfj , isfj 

I'm friends with most of my exes so I'm just listing the relationship that I'm mutual with and ones that gives me nightmares with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permeate

INFP male

Most attractive stereotype: ENTJ, ENFP, INFP. Some ESTJ's, but it's a hit or miss irl, not really attracted to the stereotype. 

I generally get hugehugehuge crushes on other INFP's but nothing ever sparks between us. Hm.

Least attractive: ISTP, ISFJ, ISTJ. 

I like ISTP's and ENFJ's a lot but I'm not attracted to them at all irl. I always attract ISFJ's but I find them really hard to understand. Definitely not attracted to the ISTJ stereotype, but I find a lot irl attractive.


There are exceptions, of course, and physical attraction is a fairly significant factor. Hard to be objective with "stereotypes only".


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sman said:


> Ah I understand a little better now. I don't know why people would hate someone who would look after them and be reliable but I suppose people don't like that...


Hmm as long as reliable doesn't mean seeing each other daily or more than 4 times a week,and look out for me doesn't include any bit of jealousy then i would love that !

Don't like my two strong FJs ex bc I don't like how I feel around them - disorganized , unreliable , guilty, trapped , pessimistic and argumentative - but of course that could be those 2 individuals nothing to deal with any type , I've met mbti type that I like who turns me off, each individual is different - for me I fear jealousy and neediness which could be any type 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonlight_echo

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> Wow, I haven't seen this much ESTJ/ESFJ hate since, well...nevermind. Forgot this is PerC. :dry:


These are based on the stereotypes after all.


----------



## Superfluous

ENFP female

Most: INFJ, INTJ, ISFP
Least: ESTJ, ESTP, ISTJ


----------



## DualGnosis

INTP Male

Most: INFJ, ENFJ, ESFJ
Least: None?


----------



## suzypike

INTP female

Most- ENTP, ESFP, ESTP
Least- ISTJ, ENTJ, ESTJ


----------



## malphigus

Most - INFJ, ENFJ, INTJ
Least - ISTJ, ESTJ, ESFJ.

Stereotypically.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun

I am going to give four four the "Most Attraction" group. Please refrain from stoning me with any rocks with a diameter larger than two inches.

Most Attraction (in no particular order): INTJ, INTP, INFJ and ISTJ
Least Attraction: ESFP, ISFP and INFP


----------



## Angina Jolie

lady INFP

yes to the idea of an INTJ, INTP and ESTP.


----------



## malpalzzz

I'm an infp female in love with an enfj male


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexibaka

malpalzzz said:


> I'm an infp female in love with an enfj male
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious, are you INFP females generally attracted to INFP males when you first meet them? When I meet INFP girls who are cool, I could never tell.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I'm an INFJ female. 

Most: ENFJ, ENFP, ISFP 
Least: ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Hmmmm. Well I don't know that much about the stereotypes, but...

*Most Attractive
*
ENFJ, INTP, ESFJ
*
Least Attractive


*ESTJ, ISTJ, aaaaaaand...I don't know actually. Probably ENTJ.


----------



## hannahgracex

ENFP female

Most: ESFJ, ENFJ, ISFP

Least: ESTJ, INTJ, INTP


----------



## Lisethg89

Female ISFJ
Most: INTJ, INFJ, ISTP (?) in that order. The third, I'm unsure about. Maybe INTP instead. 
Least: ENFP, INFP, ISTJ

For some odd reason if they're an INTJ, I flock. Not literally.


----------



## Ninebirds

Most: ENFJ, INFP, ISFP 
Least: ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP

I love my T friends, but I have difficulty with Ts romantically.


----------



## Draki

I'm an INTP female

Most: ENTP, INTP, INFJ (not sure about the last one)
Least: ESFP, ESTP, ENTJ


----------



## Amacey

Enfj female

Most, intj, istp ,estp ,infj ,infp , isfp

Least , esfp


----------



## mooray

ISFP Male

Most: ENFP, ENFJ
Least: INTP, ISTJ, INTJ


----------



## Belladonne

I'm an ENTJ girl.

Most attractive:

-ENFJ - looooove these guys. Stereotype of being warm and friendly (Fe) but also protective, and with that N connection
-ENFP - same as above, though I find Ps slightly less attractive than Js
-INTP - geeky, intelligent, curious roud:

Least attractive:

-ISFP - being my opposite type, the guys drain me to no end - stereotyped as being unassertive, not going after they want and flaky re: relationships which ain't great. Just the general Fi dom stereotype :shocked:
-INFP - pretty much the same as above
-ISTJ - mechanical/emotionless stereotype, it would be horrible


----------



## Giannine

INFJ girl

Most: INFJ, INTJ, and maybe ENTP

Least: ISTP, ESTP, ISFP


----------



## Valtire

INTJ male.
I would not go near a stereotype. None of the stereotypes have any depth to them, and I like deep people. As for actual people rather than stereotypes:

Definitely: ESFP.

Probably: ENTJ, ISFP, ENFP.

Might: INTJ, INFP, EST.

Never: FJ, NTP, IST.


----------



## Antiloop

I counted the the difference in S/N. I ignored some that just listed XSXX or something like that. It's a noticable difference. N-types were mentioned as most attractive 112 times, S-types only 37. N-types were mentioned as least attractive 32 times, and S-types 97 times. Sure is N in here.

Personally I don't know which stereotypes I find attractive (let alone know the stereotypes of all types).


----------



## Valtire

Antiloop said:


> I counted the the difference in S/N. I ignored some that just listed XSXX or something like that. It's a noticable difference. N-types were mentioned as most attractive 112 times, S-types only 37. N-types were mentioned as least attractive 32 times, and S-types 97 times. Sure is N in here.
> 
> Personally I don't know which stereotypes I find attractive (let alone know the stereotypes of all types).


It's because the stereotypes are typist against sensers. They're typically made out to be dumb and boring.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I think the N bias here is not surprising and somewhat normal. It's obvious the huge majority of PerC users are intuitives and get along more often better with Intuitives. Same goes to sensors. It does suck, I can imagine, but if you remind yourself of this very fact it should seem logical. I also think that a lot of the people here base their opinions mostly on the impressions they've gotten from the specific types here on the forum. Here it is much more clear what type you are talking to or reading. In real life it's harder to guess. While on here I get along with intuitives better or find their thoughts more entertaining for me therefor get the impression that I would get along with much better, in real life, if I look at my experience with relationships, the one I had with an ESTP was the best so far (though I know I've been with an ENTP and someone who strikes me as an ENFJ). And even my ISTP grandfather is a male role model, except I know an N user would most likely be easier for me to communicate with.


*EDIT:* Ok, scratch half ow what I said - didn't notice this is the stereotype thread.


----------



## sceptical mystic

INTJ female

Most: INTP, possibly INFJ (if not too emotional)
Least: ESFx


----------



## sunlightandsinging

I'm an INFJ female.
Stereotypes most attracted to: INTP, INTJ, ENFP
Stereotypes least attracted to: ENTJ, ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## ponder

INTP male.

Most: INxJ, xNTP
Least: xSTJ


----------



## Bugs

ENTP M

Most : ENFP, ENTJ, ENTP
Least: ISTJ, INFP, ISFP


----------



## disguise

Female ENTP reporting for duty.

_Stereotypically speaking_
Most: INTP, INFP, ENFP
Least: ENTP, ESTJ, ENTJ

Enneagram plays a bigger part in this. A stereotypical (if such exists) ENTx 9 or phobic 6 would be brilliant, while a, say, stereotypical ENFP 8 would be terrible.


----------



## metaphor

INFP F

Most: INFP INFJ ENTP ENFP
Least: ESTJ ISTP ENTJ ESTP


----------



## an absurd man

-NTJ M

Most: NPs
Least: N/A


----------



## O_o

Ah yes, an opportunity to stereotype, how grand*

Most*: 
INFJ (balance. it balances)
ESTP (excellent hiking random activity buddy lets go chase animals in the woods manhunt, excellent)
INTJ (structure appreciated, dat convo)

*Least*: 
INFP (le ex bf. Lazy. Can't stand lazy. wow. wow, rant. Don't go vampire sleeping mode, wake up hella late then make it a trait to fuck up plans, I don't deal with that sort of unorganized shit, "improvise" my ass. I don't regret stealing your cat for a week and not saying anything, I never will)
ISFP (le good friend. mellow to max. Too mellow: lack of stimulus)
ESFP (can not relate. whoa)
+ <insert any unhealthy enneagram 6 in general. This creates the worst thing ever>


----------



## -Alpha-

INTJ male:

Most: ENFP, ESFP, ISFP 

Least: INTJ, INFP, ENFJ


----------



## Aizhas

I find Fi and Ne most attractive, so INFP and ENFP


----------



## chocolatefox

ENFP girl here.

most attractive stereotype: INFJ! mysteriously sexy Ni guys. :tongue: And well I think the INTJ stereotype are pretty mysteriously attractive too but it's hard for me to imagine a real person as I don't know anyone with that personality... I just tend to find the mysterious nerdy deep types most attractive. And well the ENTP stereotype can be attractive too as long as they're not too brutally insensitive. 

Least attractive stereotype: ENTJ, ESTP, ESTJ (not that I have anything against them. I'm just thinking about relationship-wise for me and well I find them more difficult to understand.:blushed 

INFP's can be both the most and least attractive to me. They are very attractive and easy for me to relate to but I think I would have a hard time in a long-term relationship with them. (btw many of my best friends are INFP's and I love them. But I think I need a bit Fe to balance my Fi out. I feel that I sometimes need a break from the Fi). So for me INFP are one of the most attractive but maybe not the best relationship-wise.

Love for all and remember that we're all unique :laughing: and remember that it's not right to stereotype (says the hypocrite :crazy


----------



## atenea

Most: EXFP
Least: EXTJ and XSTP


----------



## Lunaena

Most in males: INTP, ENTP and xNTJ.
Least in males: ESTP, ESFJ, ESFP, ISTJ.

Most in females: ENFP, ENFJ, INTJ, ISTJ, ESTP.
Least in females: ESTJ, ESFJ.

As said, this is stereotypical. They may all be false and there are people within these types I dislike greatly in real life.


----------



## TheINFJ

EXFX females, though I've wondered if INFJ females are the more compatible of types for INFJ males such as myself, since this type seems to have many anomalies (given it being supposedly rare).


----------



## Forget

Infj, intj, entp, isfj


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Most attractive stereotypes: ENFJ, INTJ, xSTP
Least attractive stereotypes: ExTJ, xNTP

Just in a romantically attractive sense. Stereotypically. I usually don't think about the types of real people I meet.


----------



## Faunae

ENTP and ENFJ, hands down. though i generally have issues with particularly insensitive ENTPs.


----------



## Aelthwyn

Female INFP
*most attractive Stereotypes:* INFP, INTP, INTJ, ISFP
*least attractive Stereotypes:* ESTJ, ESTP, ESFJ, ENTJ

*hmmmm for reference here are the stereotypes I think of:*
INFP dreamy writer or librarian
INTP programmer, gamer, and trivia master
INTJ mysterious and untouchable intellectual genius, deathglare champion
ISFP hippie musician/artist/designer or animal lover
ENFP youth group leader or artist
ISTJ history professor
INFJ mysterious tortured poet and literature professor
ISFJ elementary school teacher or 'house wife/husband'
ISTP strong & silent type who can survive any odds and fix anything broken
ESFP entertainer, big kid, teddy bear
ENTP opportunist and entreprenure 
ENFJ counselor, social worker, or motivational speaker
ENTJ corporate executive by day, plotting to take over the world by night
ESFJ the mother hen (yes guys can be this way too)
ESTP adrenalin junkie
ESTJ military, guy in charge


----------



## Bel Esprit

Attracted to most: ENFP (they will be the death of me), ENFJ, Tie between ISTJ and INTJ although I'd have to know more of each type to be sure. I dated an ISTJ and we're still friends because of unusual circumstances, otherwise I believe we'd be together, but if we're going by stereotype I'd say INTJ.

Attracted to least: INFJ, ESTJ, ISFJ. Don't know any ISFJs, but the description doesn't appeal to me and the ESFJs I know are good as friends or family, but I doubt I could ever date one.


I don't understand why INFPs seem to be attracted to other INFPs or why anyone would want to date some one of the same type for that matter. I've never met another INFP, maybe one, but they don't appeal to me. I'd rather date some one different, who has different perspectives to offer and tend to be attracted to more outgoing people.


----------



## mushr00m

Draumande Romvesen said:


> Most in males: INTP, ENTP and xNTJ.
> Least in males: ESTP, ESFJ, ESFP, ISTJ.
> 
> Most in females: ENFP, ENFJ, INTJ, ISTJ, ESTP.
> Least in females: ESTJ, ESFJ.
> 
> As said, this is stereotypical. They may all be false and there are people within these types I dislike greatly in real life.


i find estj typings in females to be quite attractive myself, they are strong, decisive women. same with estp's.

intp in males i would find a little odd personally at least consistentally, i just find them too stuck in their own interests to give enough attention romantically.


----------



## 124567

Any type Lelouch Lamperouge is :blushed: I'm not an anime freak, only watched 4-5 animes, and it may seem childish to like a fantasy figure, but Lelouch is so :blushed: My dream guy. 

Also, BART BAKER :laughing:

*Edit*
I feel like I ruined the game. Alright.

Most: ENTJ, INTJ, ENTP..can I list 4? ENFJ. 
Least: ESFP, ESFJ, ISFP


----------



## Lunaena

mushr00m said:


> i find estj typings in females to be quite attractive myself, they are strong, decisive women. same with estp's.
> 
> intp in males i would find a little odd personally at least consistentally, i just find them too stuck in their own interests to give enough attention romantically.


I understand your point. My general impression is the same, but my experience is different. My boyfriend is an INTP and he is a childish and romantic lover. He is very affectionate to me.

I think one of the challenges in a relationship between INFP and INTP (subjective opinion) is that we are both deeply absorbed into our own little worlds. Getting out of our hiding shells can be difficult. 

I think what attracts me about xSTJ women is only a physical attraction to how bossy and intense they can be.


----------



## mushr00m

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I understand your point. My general impression is the same, but my experience is different. My boyfriend is an INTP and he is a childish and romantic lover. He is very affectionate to me.
> 
> I think what attracts me about xSTJ women is only a physical attraction to how bossy and intense they can be.


we are both even then. :kitteh:

i find infp's for instance as intense as estj's whether under the surface or directed at someone, intensity is still intensity.


----------



## Sirius Black

ESTJ male

Most: ENFJ,INFP,ENTJ
Least: ESFJ,ESTJ,INTJ


----------



## DomNapoleon

ENTP :kitteh::blushed:


----------



## zombiefishy

INFP female

Most: ExFJ, IxTJ
Least: ESxP


----------



## Stasis

Based on stereotypes
Most: INTP, INFJ, ESTJ, 
Least: INFP, ESFP, ESFJ, 

Based on reality/experience
Most: ISTP, ENTP, ESTJ, 
Least: INTP, INFJ, ESTP


----------



## EMWUZX

ENTJ male

Most: INTP, ISFP... ENTJ I suppose
Least: ESTP, IxFJ, ESTJ

Take my responses with a grain of salt; I haven't had a boatload of dating experience. My responses are entirely based on observation and stereotypes.


----------



## stiletto

I love and admire TJ women. I am attracted to FP men. It's a curse.


----------



## koalaroo

Based on the stereotypes: ESTP, ISTP, ESTJ.


----------



## Trademark

INFJ.
something*Romantic*: INFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ
something*Fun*: ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, ESTP
something*Cool*: INTP, INTJ
*BEST*: INFP... 
*WORST*: ESTJ, ENTJ


----------



## Bugs

Yay: INTP , INFJ, ENTP
Nay: Nobody really


----------



## knife

ENTP male:

Yay -- xNTP and xSFP; xNFJ (in theory)
Nay -- ISxJ*
_______________
* _I had an ISTJ ex and it was not pretty when it ended. I__'m quite done with Si-doms_.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*entp lady

most: infp, entp
grey area: exfp (...but I love fun soooo)
least! ENFJ *


----------



## RMBM

Enfp


----------



## suneyed

INTP female

Most: INTJ, INFP, INFJ
[I find INTJs really attractive. They have this sort of thing that is simultaneously dangerous and adorable. Also, INFPs and INFJs are the cutest.]

Least: ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTP


----------



## Deejaz

ENFP!! <3 <3

but I find myself being involved with ISTJs.


----------



## knife

ISFPs. With burgundy hair. From Montana.


----------



## Hespera

INFP female 

Attractive: 
ENTP - whimsical, zany, Doctor who-ish type. Sex-ay! 
ENFJ - caring but not suffocating 
INTP - like me but not. Killer sense of humor 

Unattractive:
ESTJ - controlling and anal. Can't have a good conversation with 
ESTP - uggh so shallow 
ISTJ - killjoy 
INTJ (sometimes) - thinks they're so much smarter than me


----------



## shackcha

INFJ female

I find this really interesting because I never match up to the recommendations of what type would be the ideal relationship! Glad i'm not the only one.

Most attracted to:
ISTP, ISTJ, INTJ (I have never met an INFP man, but it would probably be awesome)

Least attracted to:
ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ


----------



## umop 3pisdn

Most: xSTP, ENFJ
Least: xxTJ.

My best friend is an INTJ, and he's great, but I have a hard time with Te in general. Couple that with Si and it's generally worse.


----------



## Insight1

Romantically:

Most attracted to in order:
ISTJ 
ISTP
ISFJ

Least attractive to in order:
ESTJ
ESTP
ESFP

I stayed within the sensors since I am one and I do not have much contact with intuitive types but I prefer NF's over NT's. I just don't think I could keep up with the intellectual demand for the NT types. 

I am currently in a relationship with an ISFJ and he is a wonderful man but something is missing. I feel I'm in control most of the time and would rather have it the other way around. I'm so obssessed with the ISTJ type since they are so reliable and capable. But I not sure if the ISTJ would be attracted to me. They seem to have a tendency to prefer the intellectual types themselves. I'm not saying I not intelligent but average. Also they are so traditional. I'm a bit of a tomboy by nature and do not dress girly or act it. And the experience with one ISTJ has not been the best but I seem to find his qualities magnetizing to say the least. He seems to appreciate that I notice. So maybe the ISTP would a better match.


----------



## blood roots

ENFP. female.

Most: ExTJ. ExTP. INxJ. 

Least: xSFJ.


----------



## Then

INFJ Female

Most: *INTJ*, INTP, ISTP, INFJ (4?)

Least: ESTJ, ESFP, ESFJ, ISFP

Note: Most of my friends are sensors so these are just sterotypes!


----------



## surgery

I don't think I could seriously date any other type beside INFP, based on people I've met.


----------



## Trademark

etarnov said:


> xxFP. female. Most: ExTJ. ExTP. INxJ. Least: xSFJ.


 huh what's this, Not so sure.. XxxxXxxXx you make me sleepy zzZZzz . You are too *P*.


----------



## Trademark

surgery said:


> I don't think I could seriously date any other type beside INFP, based on people I've met.


 Same minds. Infps are the sweetest cupcakes ever. INFJ ++ INFP = diabetes


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Infj, istj, isfj


----------



## surgery

Oh God, this thread is based on stereotypes?! I didn't notice until now. In that case:

I'm INFP

Most: ISTJ, INFJ, ESFJ
Least: ESFP, ENTP, ENTJ.

I think it's interesting that people seem to dislike ISTJ and ESFJ stereotypes. I find them both appealing, at least, hypothetically.


----------



## LemonTea

most attractive and least attractive stereotypes? :kitteh:

INFP female

most attractive: INTP, ESFJ, ENFJ
least attractive: INFP (dissing against my own type 101), ESTJ, ISTJ


----------



## Moya

Female INTJ
Most: ENTP, ENFP, INFJ
Least: ESTJ, ESTP, ISTP


----------



## gardengnome

INFP 

most: ENFP, INTJ, INFJ
least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ESFJ


----------



## Aert

Most: infj, isfj, enfj
Least: estp, istp


----------



## Gman1

IxFx

Most: nice & smart people.
Least: mean & dumb people.


----------



## anakmager

INFP male

Most: ENFJ, INFJ, ESFJ maybe ISFP
Least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTP


----------



## Linwin

INFJ female

Most: ENFJ, ENTP, ISFJ
Least: ESTP, INFP, ESTJ

Completely arbitrary, of course!


----------



## RoseateThorns

Infj female.

Most: Entp, Intp, Infj, Istp. 
Least: Enfp,Esfj, Estp, Esfp, 

The reality is different though. xD


----------



## metaphor

INFP female

Most: ENTP, ENFJ, ENFP, 
Least: XSXJ's and ESTP


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

(I?)NFP Female

Most: INTJ, ENTP, ISTJ, INFJ, INTP
Least: ESTP, ESFJ, ESFP


----------



## stiletto

ISFP / IxFP males

Most: ISFP, INFP, INTJ
Least: ENTP, ESFJ, ISTJ


----------



## technokitty95

I'm an ISFP female

Most attracted to in guys: ENFP, ESFP, INFP
Least attracted to in guys: ENTJ, ESTJ, ENTP


----------



## ahem

ENTJ female

Most: INTP, ISTP, INTJ
Least: ENTJ, ESFJ


----------



## hydroglyphia

INTP

most: ENFP, INFP, INTJ
least: INTP, ISFP, ESFP, ISTJ, ESTJ


----------



## bleghc

ENFP

Most: INFJ, INTJ, ISTP, INFP
Least: ESTP, ESFJ


----------



## pluviophile

I'm an INFP female.

Most: INTP, INTJ, ENFJ (that was hard because i also like ENFP)
Least: ESFJ, ESFP (but most of my best friends are), INFP (again, love them as friends)


----------



## Ausserirdische

INFP male

Most: ENFP, INFP, INTP

Least: ESTJ, ESFP, ISTJ


----------



## Sygma

INFJ male

Most : INFP - ENFP - ISFP
Least : ESTJ - ISTJ - INTJ


----------



## Sonderous

INFJ Male

Most: ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP

Least: No idea. If I had to guess, probably ISTJ


----------



## Class

Still no love for the ISTJ'S


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

Based off my real life dating experiences as an ENTP male.

Most attracted to: INFJ, INFP, ESFP
Least attracted to: ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ

Idealist women have this creative, empathetic charm that just makes my heart melt. We can talk for hours and just have great connections, they're attracted to my easy-going, tough-mindedness and I'm attracted to their huge hearts. I've never dated a Rational woman before so I can't really say how I feel about it. 

I have a really hard time communicating with Guardian women, they're a lot more serious about commitments and less tolerant of my quirks/ideas.


----------



## IridescentFuture

Female ISFP

Most: ESTJ, ISTP, ENTJ
Least: INFP, ISFJ, ESFJ

I don't have anything against INFP's, ISFJ's, or ESFJ's. I just feel like TJ's will balance me out in areas I'm lacking in. I also find logical people to be very attractive.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I'm not even romantically attracted to a real person right now, much less some stereotype. lol


----------



## fuliajulia

Female INFJ:

Most: XNTP, ENFX, ESTP
Least: ISFP, XSTJ

Stereotypes are the easiest to romanticize.


----------



## vanillabean

I'm an INFP female

Most: ENFJs (off the charts, hands down best match for friendship or love), INTPs (for pure sexual chemistry...like whoa), and ENTP/INTJ tie for last spot because I find them both so intriguing. 

I've never been in relationship with an INFP nor a healthy INFJ but I imagine those could be good pairings too.

Least: xSFP, xSFJ, xSTJ Sorry, I can't narrow it down more than that!


----------



## sloop

INFP male

Most attracted to: INFP, INTP, ENTP

Least attracted to: ESTJ, ESTP, ESFJ


----------



## cosettekid

INFP female

Most attracted to: ENTPs (was on the cusp of a relationship with ENTP, things didn't work out for circumstances of their own, but they are such intriguing people. The guy made me let go and laugh and think differently, I love their spontaneity. Mine was also very sweet and sensitive to how I was feeling) and ENFJ/Ps (some of my closest friends are ENFJs, and I love their genuine caring nature and warmth...they are wonderful people to be around). 

Least attracted to: ISTJ, ESTJ. I of course know lots of wonderful people of this type, but I think I am personally am better N types.


----------



## the401

i don’t know it’s really hard to say really.........


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> Please someone find a date for ae1905 so I can babysit his kitten.


Yes, but first we have to find someone to babysit _you_, don't we, INFP?


----------



## ae1905

"Stereotypes" normally have a pejorative meaning but because MBTI types _are _stereotypes, the question really means what type _descriptions _do you find the most and least attractive.

INTP/M

The only type I don't think I've met irl is ENFJ, so they are the most attractive on account of their mystery to me. And their type description--combining warmth, understanding, insight, concern, and charisma--isn't shabby, either. After that, probably INFJ and maybe INFP. But I like feelers, in general, incl all SFs.

Least would be ISTJ and thinkers, in general. I have enough Ti _and _Te and don't need more--unless she is very beautiful or a genius, but that's the exception and not the rule.


----------



## lookslikeiwin

INTP female

I like all types, honestly, so don't be offended if you're at the bottom of my list ;P I was kind of surprised when I went through and found out ESFJ and ENFP were at the bottom, but I couldn't pick anything else to put there, so yep. This is my list.
In order, most to least: 
1) ENTJ
2) ISTP
3) INTP
4) ISFJ
5) ESTP
6) ENTP
7) INFJ
8) ISFP
9) INTJ
10) ENFJ
11) INFP
12) ISTJ
13) ESFP
14) ESTJ
15) ENFP
16) ESFJ


----------



## nichya

ae1905 said:


> Yes, but first we have to find someone to babysit _you_, don't we, INFP?


That is where your kitten comes in.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Well, if we're going on stereotypes:

INTJ > ENTJ > ISTP > INFJ > ENTP > ISTJ > INTP > ESxP > IxFP > ENFP > ENFJ > ESTJ > xSFJ

EDIT: I just realized the thread's title said "romantically", in which case, I wouldn't pay much mind to type.


----------



## ae1905

nichya said:


> That is where your kitten comes in.


I see, so the reason you need my kitty is to lure someone into babysitting _you_! 

Guess that old fable about the INFP girl who cried "mommy" too many times is true! Will wonders never cease.


----------



## rosetta bone

INFP Male

Most: INTJ, ENFP, INFJ
Least: ESTJ, ISTP, ESFJ


----------



## SubstanceD

I like the sound of stereotypes... ESTP, ENTP, ENFP

I like this quote ENTP "Quick, ingenious, stimulating, alert, and outspoken" Yes please, hot stuff!

Least... from descriptions... ENTJ, ISTJ, ISFJ

Funny though, I think a J in my life might be a good thing


----------



## Levitar

INTP, INFP, INTJ, INFJ in that order. Then after that ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ, ENFJ. I'm on a completely different wavelength from S-types, although I may make an exception for ISTP.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Romantically? ENTP, INFP, and ISFJ on the top, then ENTJ, INTP, and INFJ. 

On the bottom would be ESFJ, ENFJ, ESTP, and ESFP. Se-doms wear me out quickly, and Fe-doms make me feel particularly vulnerable.


----------



## Tsubaki

ESTJ female:
most - least

1) ESTP
2) INTJ
3) INTP
4) ESTJ
5) ESFJ
6) ISTP
7) ESFP
8) ISTJ
9) ISFJ
10) ENTP
11) ISFP
12) ENFP
13) INFJ
14) INFP
15) ENTJ
16) ENFJ


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

INTJ male
I am most attracted to: INTJs, INFJs, INTPs.
I am least attracted to: ENTJs, ESTJs, ESFPs.


----------



## IridescentFuture

Then again I'm really only attracted to the stereotype. In real life it's a different story.

I'm not seeing much love for ISFPs. Are we not that interesting or do you have bad experiences with ISFPs? Or is there a trait about us that you don't like?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

INFP female

Most attracted to: INTJ, ENTP, INFJ, INTP, ENTJ
Least attracted to: ESFJ, ISTJ, ISTP, ESTP, ESFP


----------



## Purrfessor

This is a little funny for me but I fit the stereotype of INTP as an ISFJ (think Abe Lincoln) and when I run into people who are attracted to the stereotype of INTP, they get blinded by my label to realize my similarities. 

Im most attracted to INTP, ISFJ, INFP, ISTJ

Least attracted to INTJ, ENTJ, ISFP, ENFJ


----------



## Gossip Goat

ISFJ female

Most attracted to: INTJ, ENTJ, ENFP

Least: ISFJ, ISFP,


----------



## HisPar

ENFP female
Upon first interaction
Would date: ESTJ, ESFP, ISTJ, INFJ, ISFJ, INTP
Wouldn't date: ENTJ, INTJ, ENFJ, ENFP

After a bit of time
Would date: INTJ, INTP, ENTJ, INFJ, ISFJ
Wouldn't date: ISTJ, ESFP, ESTJ, ENFP, ENFJ
Granted, a smile or frown can change this all.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse

IridescentFuture said:


> Then again I'm really only attracted to the stereotype. In real life it's a different story.
> 
> I'm not seeing much love for ISFPs. Are we not that interesting or do you have bad experiences with ISFPs? Or is there a trait about us that you don't like?


I have a hard time connecting with them on a deep level because they have totally different perspectives than me. They are very charming though, and not in a superficial way either. Charming as in you can tell they have big hearts even though they don't show it directly.


----------



## Casss

ESTP female and I am 

Most attracted to: ISTP, ESFP, and ESTP

Least: INFP, ESTJ, ENFJ

:wink:


----------



## Handsome Jack

ENTJ male.

Most: INTP, INFJ, ISTJ, INTJ
Least: INFP, ENTP, ESFP, ISFP


----------



## Angina Jolie

Handsome Jack said:


> ENTJ male.
> 
> Most: INTP, INFJ, ISTJ, INTJ
> Least: INFP, ENTP, ESFP, ISFP


Uhh, that makes me wonder if all is cool with your lady. I was rooting for you!


----------



## Handsome Jack

Shameless Nation said:


> Uhh, that makes me wonder if all is cool with your lady. I was rooting for you!


I know! Thanks for the input back then but it didn't work out. She's a beautiful person but the traits just can't coexist and it's no one's fault.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Handsome Jack said:


> I know! Thanks for the input back then but it didn't work out. She's a beautiful person but the traits just can't coexist and it's no one's fault.


Yeah. You have nice attitude towards it though. 
We actually had quite a heated discussion over this pairing on the INFP forum recently. 
All the best ^_^


----------



## crb

enfp female

most attracted: intj, infj
least attracted: probably all sensors especially male esfp. (no offense!!!)


----------



## Morn

INTJ male.

Attracted to:
INTP - Goofy and sexy in a nerdy way.
INFJ - They seem to be icebergs, with a lot of depth to uncover.
ENFP - Fun, exciting. Can bring INTJs out of the shells.


----------



## Morfy

INFP

Attracted to:

INTP, INTJ, ISFJ, INFJ, ENFJ, ENTJ

Least:

ESTJ, ESTP, ENTP, ISTP


----------



## Theobruh

Yooo.

INTP female.

Stereotypes:
*Most attraction*- xNTJ, xNTP, ESFJ
*???*- ENFP (have never known an ENFP male), xSTP (boring goes both ways, even if attraction is there :tongue, xSTJ (one-sided mostly from their part, unsure what I think about them), xNFJ (little sister is one, would be weird).
*Least attraction*- INFP (too many harrowing experiences), xSFP (what my father is, so no thanks), ISFJ (this is mainly because I have an ISFJ mother, and dating a male version of her would be super weird).


----------



## ChemLlama

ISFP male 

Most: xSFJ, INFP, INTJ
Least: ENTJ, ESTJ, ENTP

Nothing against ExTx though. In fact, one of my best friends is an ENTJ. But I find these types a little overbearing at times, and can potentially come off as domineering or intimidating (ever seen ENTJs or ENTPs argue? *shivers*).


----------



## silent_kill

I read each line til page 21, no confession from ESFJ ?

most : ENFP ENTP
least : INFJ


----------



## Prada

Why do so many people find ENTJs to be unattractive? Who *wouldn't* want to date a villain planning to take over the world?

Anyway, me:
ENTJ
Female

Most attractive: ENFP, ISFP, ESFJ (possibly also ENTP)
Least attractive: INTJ, ESFP, INFJ


----------



## Karolina

As an INTJ female I'd like someone more practical than me, a real "manly" type:

Most: ESTP, ISTP, INTP
Least: ESFJ, ESFP, ISFJ


----------



## Epicness1000

ENTJ female:
Most attracted to- INTP, INTJ... Don't know the third one...
Can't really decide who I'd be least attracted to, i guess anyone who is overly emotional.


----------



## JacksonHeights

ENFP boy:
When it comes to girls
Romantically most: ISFP, INFJ, ENFJ
Romantically least: ENTJ, INTJ, ESTP

When it comes to other boys
Romantically most: ENFP, INFP, ESFP
Romantically least: ESTJ, ISTJ, ESTP


----------



## Thorongil

I am an ISTJ man and I don't know any of the specific types but I've always been attracted to girls who were more emotional and nurturing than I am. I'm guessing one of the F types. 

My ex-girlfriends mostly could be described as feminine (but not the stereotypical ESFP party girl), quiet, classy, nurturing and carrying. So I'm guessing maybe INFPs or ISFPs.


----------



## Eliyahu

Enfj, infj, istp


----------



## Bugs

1. Infj, 2. Isfj, 3. Infp, 4. Enfj


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Stereotypical ISTPs AKA actual ISTJs. But, I'm not sexually attracted to them. I just think they're cool. I would want an SF partner so I could be the thinking one in the relationship because I'm an INFP in the streets and an ESTJ in the sheets.


----------



## irulee

INFP Female

(Romantically)
-Most attracted to: ISTP*, ENTJ, ENFJ stereotypes
-Least attracted to: ESTP, ESFJ, ESTJ stereotypes

*_This is bias a little, but whatever_


----------



## Another Lost Cause

Most romantically attracted to: ESFJ, ENFJ, ESFP


----------



## Howard Hepburn

Male ENTJ

Most Romantically Attracted to:

Women: *ENTJ*, ESTP, ESFJ
Men: *ENFP*, ESTJ, ESFP

Least Romantically Attracted to: 

*INTJ*, INTP, ISTP male


----------



## shadowofyourheart_27

ISTJ
Female 
Romantically Most: INTJ, ISTP, INFJ
Romantically Least: ENFP, ESFJ, ESFP


----------



## Nattietaffie

INFJ female:

Romantically Most: INFP, INTP, ENFP

Romantically Least: ESTJ, ESFP, INTJ


----------



## Booksnob

I don't feel I have a good enough grip on all of the types and their stereotypes to answer this fully, but I'm throwing my bit in anyhow. As an INFJ female I am attracted to someone more like me than an opposite. I tend not to be attracted to extroverts and I fall for a combination of brains in a sensitive and kind, affectionate guy. So I guess I want a really healthy INTJ or INTP and I tend to think another INFJ would be good as we would really get each other.


----------



## phoenixmarie

INFJ female.

Most: ENTP, ENFJ, INFP
Least: ESTP, ENTJ, ESTJ


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Most: INTJ, INFP, INFJ, ENFP, ISFP, ENTP.
Least: ISFJ, ENFJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, INTP, ESFP.


----------



## izyllic

INFP female )

most: enfj, infj, infp
least: istj, estj, estp


----------



## Na2Cr2O7

Female ENTP
Attracted to : ISTP, INTP, ISFP
Least attracted to : ISFJ, ISTJ, ENTJ


----------



## Prada

I think the last time I posted here, I mentioned I was attracted to Feelers. However, I have to correct that statement (I find Fi-doms unbearable) after I typed more people in my vicinity.

Female, ENTJ

Most: ESFP, ESTP, ENFJ, ESFJ, ENTP
Least: INTJ, ISTJ, ISFP, INFP


----------



## cocoinfj

Female INFJ

Most: ENFP, ENFJ, INFP, INFJ

Least: ESTP, ISTP, ESTJ, ISTJ

Inside my head is much better than reality...


----------



## krimzon

most: ISFP, ISTP
least: ISTJ, ESFP, ESFJ


----------



## candycane75

ENFP-Female

Most-XNTP, INTJ, ISTP
Least-ESTJ, ISTJ, ENTJ


----------



## INTJake

INTJ-Male

Most-ENFJ,ENFP,INFP,ISFP,ENTP
Least-ESTJ,ENTJ,ESFP


----------



## Miss Nightingale

INTJ female

Most: xxFPs
Least: xSxJs, xSTxs


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

ISTP Male

Most: ESFJ, ENFP.

Least: ISFJ, ESFP.


----------



## Dora

ESFP female

Most: ISFJ, ISTJ, xSFP
Least: ENFP, ENTP

I notice that the ESTJs don't get a lot of love here. From personal experience, they are often incredibly attractive - competent, self-confident, sarcastic, physically caring. I've spent 5 years with one. On the other hand, I know it's a bad match for me, because they are too cold and beat down my self-confidence and happiness. But they stay attractive, the bastards. Don't deny you like them, you just avoid them for self-preservation:wink:


----------



## iblameyou

Most: TPs and FJs
Least: FPs (mostly E for some reason. I get along well with Is)
Nuetral: TJs

I like my Fe and Ti, really. Soo romantic.


----------



## RedRiley

ENTP male
Romantically most: INFP, ENTJ, ESFP
Romantically least: ISTP, INTJ, ESFJ


----------



## neverlandisreal

INTJ Female

Most:ENTP, ENFP, ENFJ 
Least:ESTJ, ISTP


----------



## Blue Ribbon

IxTx types. Both men and women.


----------



## itsbobo

INFP Guy

Most: ENFP, ENTJ, ESFJ
Least: INFP, INFJ, ISFJ

Need those people who bring the best out of me before I bring the best out of myself (and sometimes them)


----------



## olonny

any ExxP. And some INTJs


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Most: INFPs and ENFPs

Least: STJs


----------



## meaningless

INTJ 8w7 female.

Honestly, every stereotype is so fucking attractive to me.

ISFJ? I think homebodies and traditional people are hot as hell.
ESFJ? I think outgoing, kind, and traditional people are so fucking amazing
ESTJ? Do you want to become my Christian Grey? Te is sexy as hell.
ISTJ? Honesty and integrity makes me so crazy and in love. Integrity is one of the most attractive traits to have.
ESTP? I want to go on night rides with you, and make out furiously with you.
ISTP? LET ME RIDE ON YOUR MOTORCYCLE! And also kiss me while we're on your motorcycle, you hot bastard.
ISFP? Show me your emotions, nothing is as hot as people showing their emotion.
ESFP? I love people that let me loosen up and have fun, oh yeah, and kiss me while we're dancing, you Se dom sexybeast.
ENFP? Ne is one of the most attractive things out there, I can listen about your random ideas all day, my love.
ENFJ? Show my your warm Fe and I will indulge in it; I need warm love, and you are the key to it.
INFJ? Lets talk about our visions for the future bb  Deep people are so attractive.
INFP? I want to know your true emotions, your true feelings, your true motives. Knowing the real you is so enlightening.
ENTP? MARRY ME PLEASE. (ENTPs are really hot lol)
INTP? You're so attractive and gorgeous when you go on and on about the theory of relativity. You don't even know that you're hot as hell.
ENTJ? Another sexy Te dom, also marry me.
INTJ? I wouldn't mind dating my own type .


----------



## leictreon

INFP 4w5

Most: ENFP. By far the most adorable type when it comes to the stereotype. Up next are IxFJs and IxFPs. In a weird way also INTxs and ENTPs.
Least: ExTJ and ESTP. Sorry. 

(now I notice I posted here before. I haven't changed much)


----------



## Eset

Blue Ribbon said:


> IxTx types. Both men and women.


Knew it.

In regards to me:
Girls with big tits and asses.
Type then becomes irrelevant.


----------



## leictreon

narcissistic said:


> In regards to me:
> Girls with big tits and asses.
> Type then becomes irrelevant.


I prefer small tits but nice asses (not big, nicely shaped) , it's both cute and hot. In my experience girls like that are mostly IxFxs, so there's that.


----------



## Eset

meaningless said:


> INTJ 8w7 female.
> 
> Honestly, every stereotype is so fucking attractive to me.
> 
> INTP? You're so attractive and gorgeous when you go on and on about the theory of relativity. You don't even know that you're hot as hell.


Thanks babe,
I can see I am the foundation of this statement:


----------



## Eset

leictreon said:


> I prefer small tits but nice asses (not big, nicely shaped) , it's both cute and hot. In my experience girls like that are mostly IxFxs, so there's that.


Most girls are IFs regardless lmao.
But yes, It is more about the perfect sculpture/proportions for said female i.e. some girls look better with smaller boobs or with bigger boobs.
Same applies with males: Some guys look better more lankier or more muscular.


----------



## pcs2600

Me: ENTP

In a relationship with an INTJ male and it's fantastic compared to ESFJ's or anyone not an analyst at their core. 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## pcs2600

janethejedi525 said:


> INTJ female
> 
> Most attracted to: ENTP, ISTP, ENTJ, ESTP (kicking and screaming)
> Least attracted to: ENFJ, ISFP, ESTJ, ISTJ


I like how you put ENTP first whether purposely or not. As an ENTP I find and know INTJ's are my best fit.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Kent

Most attracted to:
ESTJ, INTP, ENFP

Least attracted to:
ISTJ, ISFJ, INFP


----------



## Siri

Seriously, none.


----------



## Roslyn

ESTP female

Most: ESTX, ISTJ, ENFX
Least: INXJ, ENTX, ISFJ

This is just based on stereotypes, not on actual people. Most of the stereotypes, I'm pretty indifferent to.


----------



## Kn0wB34

INTJ Female

Most: INTP; ENTP; ENFP
Least: ESFJ; ISFJ; ESTP


----------



## porquepig

female infj
most- intj, entp, then it's like a tie between intp and enfp
least- istj, estj, infp


----------



## CowardlyPal

I am most attracted to ENTP’s because I am a narcissist, but INTP’s are cool too.

I’m least attracted to dinosaurs because necrophilia and beastiality are pretty weird on their own, so together it’s just gross


----------

